# WLAN Netzwerk kein Zugriff



## frager (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander ^^

Hab hier ein kleines Problem mit meinem wlan-Netzwerk.
Hab zu Hause wie gesagt ein wlan-Neztwerk mit einem Router und 2 Rechnern. Der Router ist ans Internet angeschlossen. Jeder der Rechner kann den anderen auch im Netzwerk sehen, allerdings kommt bei einem von den beiden eine Fehlermeldung "Die datei \\computername wurde nicht gefunden" in der konsole sagt er nach einem "net view \\computername" "Fehler 53 ist aufgetreten. Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden"

Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Danke!!


----------



## Sinac (25. Januar 2006)

Was für Briebssysteme haben die Rechner? Ist die Datei- und Druckerfreigabe richtig eingerihtet? Stimmen die Berechtigungen? hast du eventuell eine Firewall dazwischen?


----------



## frager (28. Januar 2006)

Aaaaalso

Das Betriebssystem ist bei beiden WindowsXP Prof. mit allen Updates. Auf beiden Rechner habe ich zwar eine Firewall, aber beim Testen war sie auf beiden Rechnern aus (Die Windows-Firewall auch). Die Freigabeeinstullungen dürfen richtig sein, worauf muss man denn bei den Einstellungen achten? Die Einstellungen müssten bei beiden PCs so ziemlich gleich sein, aber der eine PC kann ja nicht mal die Liste der Freigaben des anderen anzeigen.
Die PCs haben auch jeweils eine feste IP.

Dankee.


----------



## Sinac (28. Januar 2006)

Kannst du die Rechner den anpingen oder über die IP Adresse erreichen?


----------

